

Become a bird with the Oculus Rift and a pair of wooden wings - lukashed
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/8/5695118/birdly-lets-you-become-a-mechanical-bird-in-the-oculus-rift

======
joeevans1000
Awesome looking. I'll wait until I can use it on a non-Facebook device.
Looking forward to it.

